# Pale Piranha



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I have noticed one of my rbp's is looking pale. The black on his tail is greyish and his body looks pale in appearance compared to my other p. Is this anything to worry about? my water parameters are fine and he doesnt seem to be sick.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

A pic is nessecary for this, but i don't believe that this is a disease problem.The common reasons is stress and feeding....


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I would look into his diet as well. Are you giving him a mixed diet? Shrimp, krill, pellets, etc. There are many factors that can affect his color.

ALSO----


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok i'll try and get some pics posted. He is usually camera shy though!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Cant post any pics at the moment, my folks have got the digital camera, dont want to post pics off my camera phone bec\ause they are sh*t quality.









I think my p is ok now anyway, he ate a load of steak last night and he doesnt appear to be sick.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> he ate a load of steak last night


That might be part of the problem. Try feeding him some other foods that are more nutritious. 95% of a P's diet should come from fish flesh (catfish, talapia, etc.)

There is a really good pinned story above in this forum....


----------

